# Tourist Visa 600 Extension



## bundyroy

Hi 
This is my first post on this forum.
I am an Australian Citizen and my Fiance is here with me on a 
3 month tourist visa, she hasn't got no further stay on her visa.
I intend applying for a partner visa 801 onsure but i need more than 3 months to save for the $4500 cost, can i and how do i extend her tourist visa? and does she need to leave the country ie NZ, Asia ect.
We intend to get married ASAP but should we wait to get married after we have applied for partner visa?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## leopard blue

definetely yes Bundyroy, you can file an extension onshore since she dont have 8503 restriction,and it should be apply 2weeks before her visa expired, she dont need to leave Australia once she lodged the extension application, immigration will give her a bridging visa while waiting for the decision of her extension.


----------



## aussiesteve

bundyroy said:


> Hi
> This is my first post on this forum.
> I am an Australian Citizen and my Fiance is here with me on a
> 3 month tourist visa, she hasn't got no further stay on her visa.
> I intend applying for a partner visa 801 onsure but i need more than 3 months to save for the $4500 cost, can i and how do i extend her tourist visa? and does she need to leave the country ie NZ, Asia ect.
> We intend to get married ASAP but should we wait to get married after we have applied for partner visa?
> Thanks in advance...


Getting the extension to the tourist visa should not really be a problem, but getting together the evidence to support a partner visa will be unless you have previous evidence of relationship you have not mentioned here.
Just being married counts for nothing.
I suggest you read the stories of others who have made similar applications and note the amount of evidence they have supplied to support their relationship.


----------



## Keng

Hello,

I am a holder of an Australia Visa Sub-class 600 and it DOES NOT HAVE a condition of " 8503-No Further Stay". It allows me to stay in Australia for 3 months. I am from Philippines, and my country is on the high-risk list.

I been here since October 2014 and been granted to have visa extension for another 3 months until April 2015 DOES NOT HAVE a condition of " 8503-No Further Stay" also. I am planning to extend again for another 3 months before my visa expire.

Question:

1. what is the maximum visa extension I can do for Visa sub-class 600. Thank you.


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette

Keng said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a holder of an Australia Visa Sub-class 600 and it DOES NOT HAVE a condition of " 8503-No Further Stay". It allows me to stay in Australia for 3 months. I am from Philippines, and my country is on the high-risk list.
> 
> I been here since October 2014 and been granted to have visa extension for another 3 months until April 2015 DOES NOT HAVE a condition of " 8503-No Further Stay" also. I am planning to extend again for another 3 months before my visa expire.
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1. what is the maximum visa extension I can do for Visa sub-class 600. Thank you.


 12 months is the maximum for the 600 I believe. I don't necessarily think you get a no further stay condition after that, (I was in Aus for 12 months on a visitor visa and was allowed to apply for a student visa while in the country) but I don't think you can apply for a visitor visa again while in the country. 
Can someone correct me on this?


----------



## Keng

Lisa.Scarlette said:


> 12 months is the maximum for the 600 I believe. I don't necessarily think you get a no further stay condition after that, (I was in Aus for 12 months on a visitor visa and was allowed to apply for a student visa while in the country) but I don't think you can apply for a visitor visa again while in the country.
> Can someone correct me on this?


Thank you so much for the answer.


----------



## manly4eva

Hi just another question on the tourist visa extension.My girlfriend and her son are both here on tourist visa and dont have the no further stay either.We are looking to extend a further 3 months.They are both Filipina..How much does the extension cost per application and do you just apply for another tourist visa or is a different process.How early do we need to apply?
Thanks Ron.


----------



## jamesmrichardson

The cost I am unsure.

To apply you would go to

Visitor visa (subclass 600) online applications

Then click "Start an Application"
Scroll down to "Visitor visa extension "
To the right of that click the link "Extend your stay in Australia" and a new window will open up to start the application to extend the visa.

As for when to do it. I enquired about this on the phone to immi a little while ago. I explained I was going to extend now, get it out of the way (She still had 2 months remaining on the day I called). The officer on the phone advised not to do it now and wait until the beginning of May.. 2-3 weeks before the visa is going to expire.


----------



## CCMS

Cost is $ 335.00 per applicant. If you are the holder of a tourist visa that was applied for in Australia, there will be an additional (subsequent temporary entrant) application fee of $700.00 per applicant.


----------



## manly4eva

WOW I thought it was $335.. My god the initial visa was only $130..The increase I guess is because it is processed here in OZ and the wages are so much higher than in Manila.Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## CCMS

manly4eva said:


> WOW I thought it was $335.. My god the initial visa was only $130..The increase I guess is because it is processed here in OZ and the wages are so much higher than in Manila.Thanks for the information guys.


It is worse if you already hold a themporary visa applied for in Australia, as there will be a $ 700.00 surcharge..


----------



## manly4eva

Just another question on the visa extension if i can...I noticed that people have said to apply 2 weeks before the visa expires but this doesn't leave much time to fix up the return flights if/when the extension is granted.I just spoke with immigration on the phone and received some very vague answers to the following questions...How long does it take to grant the extension? First answer was 2 weeks then she told me 1 week for onshore applications...Can anybody confirm this timeframe for the extension?Secondly I wanted to know,if the new visa starts straight away or it starts after the current visa finishes?...I received no definate answer..Does anyone know? I don't want to waste any of the current visa and would like to wait as long as possible but that puts me at risk with altering the 2 return flights.The return flights are on the 7th of June.


----------



## CCMS

manly4eva said:


> Just another question on the visa extension if i can...I noticed that people have said to apply 2 weeks before the visa expires but this doesn't leave much time to fix up the return flights if/when the extension is granted.I just spoke with immigration on the phone and received some very vague answers to the following questions...How long does it take to grant the extension? First answer was 2 weeks then she told me 1 week for onshore applications...Can anybody confirm this timeframe for the extension?Secondly I wanted to know,if the new visa starts straight away or it starts after the current visa finishes?...I received no definate answer..Does anyone know? I don't want to waste any of the current visa and would like to wait as long as possible but that puts me at risk with altering the 2 return flights.The return flights are on the 7th of June.


The new tourist visa will come into effect as soon as it is granted and will supersede the other tourist visa.

If your current visa expires before the new visa is decided, you will be on a bridging visa A.

If I could confidently predict how long it would take to get any type of visa granted, I would be a rich man...


----------



## manly4eva

Ok so we have applied for the extension now and are on a bridging visa.My partner must now have a chest x-ray $108 and we just had another email saying our young bloke ( he is 8 yr old ) has to have a medical $208..This country sure knows how to gouge money out of you.I'm all for keeping the country free from disease,but after being here for 3 months already I can't see the point of it.If they had anything surely 3 months is long enough to spread it around.Average total $500 each visa.


----------



## manly4eva

Hi again just an update and another question.The visa extension was granted and they have a further stay until the 8th of September.If we are to extend again i notice that the cost will be $340 base charge and then a further $700 application fee.Should we choose to extend again is it possible to get a 6 month extension or is it only 3 month by 3 month ? Do they give 6 month extensions on tourist visas? Is the $340 base charge only for 3 month extensions ? Our situation is month by month due to her stupid annulment in Philippines.

Thanks for any info..


----------



## Silky

Hi Manly4eva
Based on my experience the decision for 600 period stay is purely depend on DIBP. So we can't drive them for the period.

I was always ask them to give me 12 months but they just give me 8 months at first extension then 3 months for the current one.
But if you can give a very good reason why your wife need to stay longer in Oz, they might give you a longer valid date.

When I got my first 600 extension I was pay for $340 and valid for 8 months.
My reason is waiting for 309 visa granted.
Then I paid for >$1,046 for the 2nd extension and it's valid only for 3 months.

Hope this info is usefull for you


----------



## Richi

Hi everyone
I had a question regarding extension of Family sponsored Visitor visa. I know that the Tourist stream visa can be extended but I have been reading at other places that Family sponsored Visitor Visas(Subclass 600) can't be extended.So, want to make sure what is correct?My wife is on Family sponsored visitor visa with no condition of "No Further stay". Quote from Form 601 of Immigration is as follows:
"If you request a waiver of the 8503 ‘No Further Stay’ condition
and this results in your remaining in Australia after your
Sponsored Family Visitor visa expires, you will be taken to have
breached the 8531 ‘Must leave before the expiry of the
sponsored visitor’ condition, and the penalties will be imposed
upon your sponsor, even if the 8503 is waived and a further visa
is granted. If your sponsor lodges a security bond in support of
your application, normally the security bond will be forfeited."

Also, if other people on this forum who have been granted an extension elaborate if they were on a Family Sponsored Visitor Visa or a normal Holiday/Tourist visa(Without a sponsorship)?
Any help will be appreciated...


----------



## CCMS

You can't extend it. 

In case of compelling circumstances ( like an accident or serious illness ) 8503 could be waived , but you would still be in breach of condition 8531 and the sponsor would forfeit their bond.


----------



## Richi

Hi Nick

Thank you for your reply. 
Just to clarify we don't have condition 8503(No further stay) or 8531 imposed on our visa. The only 2 conditions imposed on our visa are:
Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
Also please note that I didn't pay any bond for the Visitor visa to be granted.

So, does that mean we still can't apply for extension of our Family sponsored Visitor visa(Subclass 600)?

Thanks.


----------



## CCMS

Looks like you got a standard visitor visa then, as conditions 8503 and 8301 must be imposed on family sponsored tourist visas ( see below). If that's the case then you can apply for another tourist visa onshore. There is no guarantee that it will be granted though or it may come with a " no further stay" condition.

"if the visa is a Subclass 600 visa in the Sponsored Family stream, conditions 8101, 8201, 8503, and 8531 must be imposed"


----------



## Richi

Thank you for your reply Nick.
Yes, even I was surprised why 8503 and 8531 weren't imposed on the visa as I am 100% positive it's a family sponsored Visa subclass 600 as I lodged it myself(And not through a Migration agent).
I will lodge for the visa extension and hopefully it comes through.
Can you please also tell that if it gets denied for any of these reasons, could that(Visa Denial History)have a negative impact on the spouse Visa (subclass 309) we have been waiting for?
Also, what could be a strong reason we can put in the application for Visa extension?(Is "Waiting for the Visa 309" a strong enough reason for the Visa extension to be granted?)
Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## CCMS

Family sponsored visas are lodged by the sponsor.

Refusal for another tourist visa should have no impact on the 309 application. You'd have to leave within 28 days though. 

The reasons for extension should be the ones normally used for a tourist visa: holidays, spending time with family etc. 

The fact that you have a 309 application in the pipeline should be enough of an incentive to return home, but you can never guarantee the outcome.


----------



## Silky

Richi said:


> Also, what could be a strong reason we can put in the application for Visa extension?(Is "Waiting for the Visa 309" a strong enough reason for the Visa extension to be granted?)
> Thank you so much for your assistance.


Hi Richi,
I used to put "Still waiting for 309 visa" for the reason when I extend my Visitor Visa subclass 600. 
And no problem at all. So far I had extend my Visitor Visa for 3 times. 
Now I already got my 309 visa
Hope this info useful for you


----------



## roger123

*Tourist Visa 600-Extension RGR*

Hi,

I have been following all posts regarding Tourist visa 600 from forum and I need to seek help/information on my scenario.

I am permanent resident & My parents have granted Tourist visa 600 with only condition-'8101' &'8201' on 3 Feb 2015 for 1 year with stay no more than 3 months.

Now they are arriving in Australia on 6 Nov 2015 until 18 Jan 2016.

I am intending to extend their visa for at least 6 more months as my wife is expecting baby on 1 March 2016 '; so what I want is if I can extend their stay here until somewhere mid July.

I would like to know following-
1. How much will it cost per person if I am doing onshore application.?
2. When should I be doing their extension application.?
3. Do They have to do medical examination in Australia?
4. DO we also have to increase health insurance?

Please let me know what are the possibilities and How should I go for.Feel free to ask for more information related if required.

Thank you


----------



## bellanguyen

Silky said:


> Hi Richi,
> I used to put "Still waiting for 309 visa" for the reason when I extend my Visitor Visa subclass 600.
> And no problem at all. So far I had extend my Visitor Visa for 3 times.
> Now I already got my 309 visa
> Hope this info useful for you


Hello, Glad your case is nearly similar to mine.
I came to Aus on vistor visa sc600 3 months period. After that,I extended for another 6 months. Since my visa has no 8503 no further stay, I am going to extend again for 6 months. My question is that can I get 6 months or just another 3 months since I heard that the length of visitor visa is 12 months? 
Was the condition 8503 imposed on your 2nd extension or not because I am going to apply for partner visa here.
Many thanks in advance.
Nice day!


----------



## Silky

bellanguyen said:


> Hello, Glad your case is nearly similar to mine.
> I came to Aus on vistor visa sc600 3 months period. After that,I extended for another 6 months. Since my visa has no 8503 no further stay, I am going to extend again for 6 months. My question is that can I get 6 months or just another 3 months since I heard that the length of visitor visa is 12 months?
> Was the condition 8503 imposed on your 2nd extension or not because I am going to apply for partner visa here.
> Many thanks in advance.
> Nice day!


Hello Belanguyen

You can ask to them for the length of stay to IBDP, but unfortunately the decision is up to them and nobody knows how they make the decision. T__T
I was ask for 12 months to stay to IBDP every time I extend my visitor visa but the results always different. 
Keep trying and never give up 

I wish you success with your visa application

Cheers


----------



## Silky

By the way, I have no 8503 condition on my visitor visa

Cheers


----------



## bellanguyen

Silky said:


> Hello Belanguyen
> 
> You can ask to them for the length of stay to IBDP, but unfortunately the decision is up to them and nobody knows how they make the decision. T__T
> I was ask for 12 months to stay to IBDP every time I extend my visitor visa but the results always different.
> Keep trying and never give up
> 
> I wish you success with your visa application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Silky.
Just wanna confirm with you that the total length of stay on your visitor visa including the extension and original one is more than 12 months? So your 2nd extension visa has no 8503 no further stay?? Btw, with more details, the documents they require are nearly the same as the 1st extension ones?
Sorry for questions again as I am always nervous till the visa granted hehe
Thank you.


----------



## Silky

No worries Bellanguyen. I'm happy to help ^__^
Yes, totally is 12 months 9 days until I went out from Aussie to Indonesia on August 2015 and have no 8503 conditions on all of the extension visitor visa.

The document required mostly have no different with the 1st visitor visa that I've applied. 
But there are questions that you have to answer.

Here some important question that I think you should know:
- Has this applicant undertaken a *health examination* for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
- *Residential address* (I gave them my Aussie address)
- Contact *telephone number* (I gave them my Aussie number)
- Will the applicant *visit any relatives*, friends or contacts while in Australia?

If you can't finish the application on that day, you can save it and finish it later when you are ready.

When is your planning to apply the partner visa?
In my opinion it will be better before you extend your visitor visa.
I just concern about the Health Examination, because I'm not sure it is mandatory or not.
Better if you contact the IBDP near you to make sure whether you must have the Health Examination or not.

Before I came to Aussie, I was apply the Partner Visa and Visitor Visa in the same time.
So I got my Health Examination done before arrive Aussie.

It always many things to do at the beginning. But once you get it, will be worth *__^

Cheers
Silky


----------



## bellanguyen

Silky said:


> No worries Bellanguyen. I'm happy to help ^__^
> Yes, totally is 12 months 9 days until I went out from Aussie to Indonesia on August 2015 and have no 8503 conditions on all of the extension visitor visa.
> 
> The document required mostly have no different with the 1st visitor visa that I've applied.
> But there are questions that you have to answer.
> 
> Here some important question that I think you should know:
> - Has this applicant undertaken a *health examination* for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> - *Residential address* (I gave them my Aussie address)
> - Contact *telephone number* (I gave them my Aussie number)
> - Will the applicant *visit any relatives*, friends or contacts while in Australia?
> 
> If you can't finish the application on that day, you can save it and finish it later when you are ready.
> 
> When is your planning to apply the partner visa?
> In my opinion it will be better before you extend your visitor visa.
> I just concern about the Health Examination, because I'm not sure it is mandatory or not.
> Better if you contact the IBDP near you to make sure whether you must have the Health Examination or not.
> 
> Before I came to Aussie, I was apply the Partner Visa and Visitor Visa in the same time.
> So I got my Health Examination done before arrive Aussie.
> 
> It always many things to do at the beginning. But once you get it, will be worth *__^
> 
> Cheers
> Silky


Hi Silky
When I first extended my visa, they required x-ray test. I havent done any full one before I came here. So I guess the xray test of mine is in their record. 
I am planning to apply onshore partner visa after the 2nd extension because we are now not financially ready, need more time to save.
I went home for few weeks and back here a month ago during my visa valid. If i ask them 6 months this time, it will be 15 months in total, not sure if i can get it or just 3 months...
Btw, how many times u extend your visa?
Thank you Silky
Have a good day!


----------



## Silky

Yes you are right, your x-ray test will be recorded in their system.
So I guess you don't need to worry about that. Ffiuuhh... That's another release.. hehehe

I hope they will give you more time as you need. Finger crossed!

I have extend my visa 3 times totally.
I think better if you contact them and ask them to find out.
Who knows they will ask for more requirement...

Wish you luck.
Thanks and have a nice day too ^__^


----------



## bellanguyen

Silky said:


> Yes you are right, your x-ray test will be recorded in their system.
> So I guess you don't need to worry about that. Ffiuuhh... That's another release.. hehehe
> 
> I hope they will give you more time as you need. Finger crossed!
> 
> I have extend my visa 3 times totally.
> I think better if you contact them and ask them to find out.
> Who knows they will ask for more requirement...
> 
> Wish you luck.
> Thanks and have a nice day too ^__^


Hi Silky 
How are you?
I got my visa granted within a day. I asked for 6 months but sadly, they only gave me a month more and paid more than $1000 just for a month (( . So total length of my visitor visa stay is only 10 months. I and my bf have to rush for the partner visa now before it expires. 
Bella


----------



## Silky

bellanguyen said:


> Hi Silky
> How are you?
> I got my visa granted within a day. I asked for 6 months but sadly, they only gave me a month more and paid more than $1000 just for a month (( . So total length of my visitor visa stay is only 10 months. I and my bf have to rush for the partner visa now before it expires.
> Bella


Hi Bellanguyen,
I am fine. Thanks. 
I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you'll your application done before it expire.
Don't forget to visit the immi website to get the checklist which is will be helpful for you both.
Wish you luck

Cheers
Silky


----------



## ausharrold

bellanguyen said:


> Hi Silky
> How are you?
> I got my visa granted within a day. I asked for 6 months but sadly, they only gave me a month more and paid more than $1000 just for a month (( . So total length of my visitor visa stay is only 10 months. I and my bf have to rush for the partner visa now before it expires.
> Bella


Hi Bella my partner had her visa extended for 9 months and we applied for the 2nd extension and we got only 14 days. It also cost us 1084 dollars. We are also trying to get enough time for de facto, we may end up just short. I know everyone will say why don't you go and live with her in the Philippines. The big problem is it is still a criminal offence to live with a woman who is still married, we can both go to jail.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## Craig3CS

*Visitor visa limit*

12 month limit on visitor visa is correct.


----------



## manly4eva

ausharrold said:


> Hi Bella my partner had her visa extended for 9 months and we applied for the 2nd extension and we got only 14 days. It also cost us 1084 dollars. We are also trying to get enough time for de facto, we may end up just short. I know everyone will say why don't you go and live with her in the Philippines. The big problem is it is still a criminal offence to live with a woman who is still married, we can both go to jail.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hi Harry,yes living with a married woman in Phils can land you in jail.But the chances are very slim.I lived with my girl and her son many times during my visits to Phils.Usually 6 months at a time in a small province where everyone knows everyones business.We were even blessed by the local priest at our commitment ceremony with the local police and vice mayor in attendance,all know she is still married.Unless your girl has issues with her ex or problems with people in town,you would have a bigger chance of being crowned Miss Universe then going to jail.


----------



## mhargz

Hello everyone! I came here on a tourist visa June 2015 and got an extension for 9 months. We wish to apply for a partner visa (de facto) before my visa expires on June 11, 2016 but unfortunately we are still short of funds&#55357;&#56852;.
My inquriy is: If I will go home in May and will apply for a Tourist Visa again in October or November, is it possible that I could apply since I didnt finish my previous visa that will count as for 12 months? 

Thanks and am hoping anybody can enlighten me on this. Have a good day to all!


----------



## mhargz

Hello! Just want to inquire regarding coming back in Adelaide as tourist visa again, i arrived here in June 20, 2015, extended my visa til 9 mos which will expire in June 11, 2016. My question is: when am I allowed to apply again for a tourist visa? As I counted there are few days more before it will be counted as 12mos. Is there any possible way that If I returned in the Philippines and re apply for a tourist visa after a month? Thanks everyone hope I can have some insights on this.


----------



## Achieco

Hi there

I received a family sponsored tourist visa 600, but I booked only one way ticket because I have a pending partner visa and awaiting result sometime soon so I don't know when I'm going to exit Australia. Will that be a problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

It could be depending on the airport you check in to for your flight. If they only see a one way ticket they may ask for proof you will be leaving the country.

Noone knows for sure if it will happen it is just a possibility.


----------



## JandE

Achieco said:


> Hi there
> 
> I received a family sponsored tourist visa 600, but I booked only one way ticket because I have a pending partner visa and awaiting result sometime soon so I don't know when I'm going to exit Australia. Will that be a problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Leaving the Philippines on a one way ticket is a big red flag.

We left on a visitor visa too, with a pending PMV, passport control needed to see the return ticket.

I would expect a high chance of being refused to leave. They would probably also ask for a CFO if they do allow boarding with no return ticket.


----------



## Lulabelle

Hi, can anyone help with our situation please?? We have been in Australia for 8 months now, we were originally on a 3 month visa and then we paid for an extension and now this 600 visitors visa runs out on 6th June 2016, so not long!!! We are in the process of getting our skills assessed to put in for an EOI for a 189 PR visa but can't see us being able to do this before our visa runs out. So my question is this.....
Would we be able to go to Bali for daytrip and apply for a 3month visa again?? We were just going to extend again but just read on here it will be over $1000 per person and we are a family of 4 !!
Any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## Dj_FaNaTic

*Visa Subclass 600*

Hi everyone, I have a quick question, my wife is on a Tourist Visa subclass 600, the visa doesn't have the 8503 no further, so visa grant date is from 28 March 2017, she has arrived here in Australia for a week now, and her visa says till 28 March 2018 which is 12 months, but it also says 3 months on each arrival. 
My questions is does she have to go back after 3 months then buy another ticket to come here again or can I ask for extension for her to stay here without her going back and fourth every 3 months?
Please be nice I'm new to this!!


----------



## Lulabelle

Dj_FaNaTic said:


> Hi everyone, I have a quick question, my wife is on a Tourist Visa subclass 600, the visa doesn't have the 8503 no further, so visa grant date is from 28 March 2017, she has arrived here in Australia for a week now, and her visa says till 28 March 2018 which is 12 months, but it also says 3 months on each arrival.
> My questions is does she have to go back after 3 months then buy another ticket to come here again or can I ask for extension for her to stay here without her going back and fourth every 3 months?
> Please be nice I'm new to this!!


Hi, I hope I can give you some good advice based on our situation last year. We came on a tourist visa also and when our first 3 months was almost up we extended it for another 6 months so we didn't have to leave the country. It didn't cost much to do this the first time but when our visa was nearly up again it would have cost loads more to extend a second time, it was cheaper for us to go to Bali for a holiday, which is what we did! On our first day in Bali we applied for another tourist visa which was approved instantly. 
We are now permanent residents so it was worth all the hassle!!


----------



## Lulabelle

Also I believe you can extend up to the end of the original visa date which in your case would be March 2018


----------



## Dj_FaNaTic

Lulabelle said:


> Also I believe you can extend up to the end of the original visa date which in your case would be March 2018


Thank you so much for your reply  So Do I just have to apply for extension onshore as subclass 600 extension right? Also my wife won't have to go back to her country does she. Can I extend till the next year expiry date or does have to be only 3months each time? 
Sorry for being a pain asking so much.


----------



## Dj_FaNaTic

Lulabelle said:


> Hi, I hope I can give you some good advice based on our situation last year. We came on a tourist visa also and when our first 3 months was almost up we extended it for another 6 months so we didn't have to leave the country. It didn't cost much to do this the first time but when our visa was nearly up again it would have cost loads more to extend a second time, it was cheaper for us to go to Bali for a holiday, which is what we did! On our first day in Bali we applied for another tourist visa which was approved instantly.
> We are now permanent residents so it was worth all the hassle!!


May I ask which visa did you both apply for to become P.R? I'm an Australian Citizen, we already been married since 2015, thinking submitting the Partner Visa but just saving bit more money.


----------



## JandE

Dj_FaNaTic said:


> Hi everyone, I have a quick question, my wife is on a Tourist Visa subclass 600, the visa doesn't have the 8503 no further, so visa grant date is from 28 March 2017, she has arrived here in Australia for a week now, and her visa says till 28 March 2018 which is 12 months, but it also says 3 months on each arrival.
> My questions is does she have to go back after 3 months then buy another ticket to come here again or can I ask for extension for her to stay here without her going back and fourth every 3 months?
> Please be nice I'm new to this!!


I would suggest a read of this post: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/128457-visitor-visa-600-extension.html#post941121


----------



## Dj_FaNaTic

Thank you...I will look into the link.


----------



## Lulabelle

No worries at all, I remember what is like myself trying to figure it all out! Yes so you just apply online from Australia, I remember we had to open an IMMI account on the Australian Government website which was easy, then from that account you send an email stating why you would like to extend, so all we wrote was to stay longer with family in Australia, pay the fee and I'm pretty sure it was granted the same day.


----------



## raylyn90

Hi everyone I'm new here please please be good and please give me some answer if anyone knows.
I'm here in Perth for 8mos now I am here since September 2016 my original visa is only 3mos and this is my 2nd visa extension my visa is going to expire this June with no 8503(no futher stay) condition and I am planning to extend again because we're going to apply the visa subclass 801 and 820. My question is can I apply for a 3rd times of visa extension and if so how much it will cost me? 2.how may times can I apply for a visa extension? 3.I have had my first travel here for 3mos April-june and I come back to philippines july-august and apply another visitor visa can I consider those 3mos for our defacto relationship to make it 12mos even we've been temporary apart for 2mos?
Thank you so much hope anyone can clear a bit of minde now full of questions.


----------



## raylyn90

Silky said:


> Yes you are right, your x-ray test will be recorded in their system.
> So I guess you don't need to worry about that. Ffiuuhh... That's another release.. hehehe
> 
> I hope they will give you more time as you need. Finger crossed!
> 
> I have extend my visa 3 times totally.
> I think better if you contact them and ask them to find out.
> Who knows they will ask for more requirement...
> 
> Wish you luck.
> Thanks and have a nice day too ^__^


 Hi Silky

I would like to ask if how much did you pay for your 3rd time of visa extension? Because I am planning to extend for the 3rd times too but it depends the cost which is better either to go home or just extend.
Looking forward of your reply thank you


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Can a visitor put his visa extension 1 day before the expiry date of visa? Or it is mandatory to lodge extension 2 weeks before?

I mean, if person's mind changed to extend his visa rather leaving country, can he apply extension on a neck of time?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Silky said:


> Hi Manly4eva
> Based on my experience the decision for 600 period stay is purely depend on DIBP. So we can't drive them for the period.
> 
> I was always ask them to give me 12 months but they just give me 8 months at first extension then 3 months for the current one.
> But if you can give a very good reason why your wife need to stay longer in Oz, they might give you a longer valid date.
> 
> When I got my first 600 extension I was pay for $340 and valid for 8 months.
> My reason is waiting for 309 visa granted.
> Then I paid for >$1,046 for the 2nd extension and it's valid only for 3 months.
> 
> Hope this info is usefull for you


Did Embassy demand a "medical test" on your first extension?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

CCMS said:


> The new tourist visa will come into effect as soon as it is granted and will supersede the other tourist visa.
> 
> If your current visa expires before the new visa is decided, you will be on a bridging visa A.
> 
> If I could confidently predict how long it would take to get any type of visa granted, I would be a rich man...


Can a visitor put his visa extension 1 day before the expiry date of visa? Or it is mandatory to lodge extension 2 weeks before?

I mean, if person's mind changed to extend his visa rather leaving country, can he apply extension on a neck of time?


----------



## ampk

OnlyAustralia said:


> Can a visitor put his visa extension 1 day before the expiry date of visa? Or it is mandatory to lodge extension 2 weeks before?
> 
> I mean, if person's mind changed to extend his visa rather leaving country, can he apply extension on a neck of time?


It would be a fool to leave it to 1 day- a bigger fool to think 1 day would be smart to even consider.

*** F*** it is a stupid idea!


----------



## Dj_FaNaTic

*Can Apply 1day before expiry*

2 Weeks ago my wife's Visa was about going to expire so I actually applied for extension 1 day before the expiry date online, then was granted a bridging visa A right away. 1 week later got the extension granted. 
So if your applying online then you can pretty much apply 1day before as long does not hit the weekend.

One thing I wasn't happy about was that the old visa gave me 1 year but 3 months each stay, didn't want to risk going out the country for 1 week then come back, I have herd and seen people do that and when they came back there visa got cancelled. So safer applying for visa extension online and be on bridging visa while you you for the decision made for your new visa.


----------



## ampk

Dj_FaNaTic said:


> 2 Weeks ago my wife's Visa was about going to expire so I actually applied for extension 1 day before the expiry date online, then was granted a bridging visa A right away. 1 week later got the extension granted.
> So if your applying online *then you can pretty much apply 1day before as long does not hit the weekend. *


Not just weekends DIBP computer system often goes down and is certainly not reliable for important things - such as an overstay.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...temporarily-unavailable-please-try-again.html


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dj_FaNaTic said:


> 2 Weeks ago my wife's Visa was about going to expire so I actually applied for extension 1 day before the expiry date online, then was granted a bridging visa A right away. 1 week later got the extension granted.
> So if your applying online then you can pretty much apply 1day before as long does not hit the weekend.
> 
> One thing I wasn't happy about was that the old visa gave me 1 year but 3 months each stay, didn't want to risk going out the country for 1 week then come back, I have herd and seen people do that and when they came back there visa got cancelled. So safer applying for visa extension online and be on bridging visa while you you for the decision made for your new visa.


For how long your wife's visa got granted when you applied extension? I mean, DIBP just extend the stay for 3 months on 12 months multiple visas or issued a new visa for 3 months only and cancelled the previous visa of 12 months?


----------



## George Choo

i have some question hope that you can give me some advice

i am currently on ETA 601 visa which have 12 month validity and up to 3 month per stay, i am currently travel in Australia and will reach 3 month on next week 22th September 2017.

I think 3 month is too short so i am thinking to extend my stay 1 more month till November 2017, i have search online and found out Tourist visa sc600 is my only choice.

My question is 

1. Is it too late for me to apply for extension as i heard that the new visa application must be 2 week before my current visa reach maximum stay?

2. Will i be granted a Bridging Visa after i submit the application, and does the Bridging visa give me another 28 days to leave Australia if the application is rejected?

3. The application fees is around AUD340 right? do i only need to pay the fees if my extension is approve, or i will need to pay the fees regardless the application fail or success.

4. Do i need to do medical checkup for the extension?

any advice is deeply appreciated

thank you


----------



## OnlyAustralia

1. Is it too late for me to apply for extension as i heard that the new visa application must be 2 week before my current visa reach maximum stay?

Ans: NO, you are not late. You can even put your extension 1 day before your stay expiry but it is advice that you must apply 3-4 days before.

2. Will i be granted a Bridging Visa after i submit the application, and does the Bridging visa give me another 28 days to leave Australia if the application is rejected?

Ans: Yes, you will get a bridging visa once your submit your extension application and on an average, you will get the result in 2-3 days. Yes, there is a condition of some days it may be 28 days to leave the country, but I am not sure. However, they will tell you if you get the rejection.

3. The application fees is around AUD340 right? do i only need to pay the fees if my extension is approve, or i will need to pay the fees regardless the application fail or success.

4. Do i need to do medical checkup for the extension?

Yes & No. In some cases, I think if an applicant is old, they will request him/her to go for medical but in some cases not.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

3. The application fees is around AUD340 right? do i only need to pay the fees if my extension is approve, or i will need to pay the fees regardless the application fail or success.

Ans: You have to pay one time only but if you get your medical you have to spend for the medical extra.


----------



## JandE

George Choo said:


> 3. The application fees is around AUD340 right? do i only need to pay the fees if my extension is approve, or i will need to pay the fees regardless the application fail or success.


The fee is for the application, regardless of whether it is granted or not.

You pay it first and there are rarely any refunds given.


----------



## George Choo

Dear Only Australia, thanks a bunch ! Did you apply extension before in less than a few days of expiry? Just want to double confirm as I don't want to be become unlawful, cheers!


----------



## George Choo

OnlyAustralia said:


> 1. Is it too late for me to apply for extension as i heard that the new visa application must be 2 week before my current visa reach maximum stay?
> 
> Ans: NO, you are not late. You can even put your extension 1 day before your stay expiry but it is advice that you must apply 3-4 days before.
> 
> 2. Will i be granted a Bridging Visa after i submit the application, and does the Bridging visa give me another 28 days to leave Australia if the application is rejected?
> 
> Ans: Yes, you will get a bridging visa once your submit your extension application and on an average, you will get the result in 2-3 days. Yes, there is a condition of some days it may be 28 days to leave the country, but I am not sure. However, they will tell you if you get the rejection.
> 
> 3. The application fees is around AUD340 right? do i only need to pay the fees if my extension is approve, or i will need to pay the fees regardless the application fail or success.
> 
> 4. Do i need to do medical checkup for the extension?
> 
> Yes & No. In some cases, I think if an applicant is old, they will request him/her to go for medical but in some cases not.


Dear Only Australia, thanks you so much for the detail answers! Did you go through the whole process of visa extension before? Just want to double confirm as I don't want to mess up, and do you know what are the chances of approval? cheers!


----------



## OnlyAustralia

George Choo said:


> Dear Only Australia, thanks you so much for the detail answers! Did you go through the whole process of visa extension before? Just want to double confirm as I don't want to mess up, and do you know what are the chances of approval? cheers!


Yes, I go through this visa extension process recently.

I got my 3 months visa extension without medical.

Chances of approval depending on the reason which you are going to tell them for your extension.


----------



## George Choo

OnlyAustralia said:


> Yes, I go through this visa extension process recently.
> 
> I got my 3 months visa extension without medical.
> 
> Chances of approval depending on the reason which you are going to tell them for your extension.


Hi Only Australia,

if i am not wrong, immigration will send an email to you regarding bridging visa right after you submit your extension, do you mind share it here? it should have stated how many days granted for me to leave OZ if the application is rejected, tq very much


----------



## OnlyAustralia

George Choo said:


> Hi Only Australia,
> 
> if i am not wrong, immigration will send an email to you regarding bridging visa right after you submit your extension, do you mind share it here? it should have stated how many days granted for me to leave OZ if the application is rejected, tq very much


Below is the statement which is written on my bridging visa email.

"_If your Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa is refused this bridging visa allows you to remain
lawfully in Australia until *35* calendar days after a decision is made on your application._"


----------



## George Choo

OnlyAustralia said:


> Below is the statement which is written on my bridging visa email.
> 
> "_If your Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa is refused this bridging visa allows you to remain
> lawfully in Australia until *35* calendar days after a decision is made on your application._"


Awesome, thank you very much OnlyAustralia, you have solve all my doubt


----------



## OnlyAustralia

George Choo said:


> Awesome, thank you very much OnlyAustralia, you have solve all my doubt


It's my pleasure.

Regards:
OnlyAustralia


----------



## needguidance

*Guidance on Visa 600 Extension*

Hi Everyone,

Need guidance urgently from you all.

My mother-in-law has a visa 600.
Visa conditions are: Multiple Entry visa with 3 years validity with maximum stay of 3 months in each arrival.

She entered Australia 11th August 2017.
Hence, her visa shows expiry on 11th November 2017.

I am thinking apply Tourist Visa Extension for her by tomorrow.

Now I have few questions related to that -
1. How quickly the bridging visa A will be generated?

2. How long will that extension 600 visa will be granted?

3. How many days it takes to get the decision on visa 600 extension application?

4. How many days this bridging visa will allow her to stay in AU if there is any visa rejection?

5. If this visa 600 application granted/rejected; what will happen with the earlier 3 years validity visa? Will that be discarded then?

6. When she needs to undergo medical?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## sbyousuf1

*conditions 8503 and 8531*

Hi All,

I need some help dissecting a visa complexity for my mother. She is currently on family sponsored visitor visa (6 months) with conditions 8503 - No further stay and 8531 - Must leave before visa expiry applied.

I will apply for a waiver for the 8503 condition and have reason to believe, that this should come through given our circumstances are very compelling and compassionate. Once this happens, I intend to apply for visa 804 (Aged parent visa) for her. Once 804 goes into processing she should be granted Bridging Visa A.

I then intend to apply for bridging visa B, reason being the condition 8531, which requires her to exit Australia before expiry of her visitor visa, and then re-enter Australia on Bridging Visa B, all this while 804 is still in process.

Do any of you see any issues with what I am proposing? Am i missing any steps in between? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve

sbyousuf1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help dissecting a visa complexity for my mother. She is currently on family sponsored visitor visa (6 months) with conditions 8503 - No further stay and 8531 - Must leave before visa expiry applied.
> 
> I will apply for a waiver for the 8503 condition and have reason to believe, that this should come through given our circumstances are very compelling and compassionate. Once this happens, I intend to apply for visa 804 (Aged parent visa) for her. Once 804 goes into processing she should be granted Bridging Visa A.
> 
> I then intend to apply for bridging visa B, reason being the condition 8531, which requires her to exit Australia before expiry of her visitor visa, and then re-enter Australia on Bridging Visa B, all this while 804 is still in process.
> 
> Do any of you see any issues with what I am proposing? Am i missing any steps in between? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I suggest that before you embark on such undertaking you seek guidance from a Registered Migration Agent, ( there are a number who post to this forum), who will be able to give you a much clearer idea of your chances of succeeding with your application
Your idea of what may be compelling and compassionate circumstances may differ greatly to the Department,'s view, add to that the balance of family test, the health exam, and the current 30 year waiting list, and you will need all the professional advice you can get .


----------



## Mish

sbyousuf1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help dissecting a visa complexity for my mother. She is currently on family sponsored visitor visa (6 months) with conditions 8503 - No further stay and 8531 - Must leave before visa expiry applied.
> 
> I will apply for a waiver for the 8503 condition and have reason to believe, that this should come through given our circumstances are very compelling and compassionate. Once this happens, I intend to apply for visa 804 (Aged parent visa) for her. Once 804 goes into processing she should be granted Bridging Visa A.
> 
> I then intend to apply for bridging visa B, reason being the condition 8531, which requires her to exit Australia before expiry of her visitor visa, and then re-enter Australia on Bridging Visa B, all this while 804 is still in process.
> 
> Do any of you see any issues with what I am proposing? Am i missing any steps in between? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


You should speak with a migration agent. You need to show that your mothers circumstances have changed since she arrived in Australia.

Also what you think re compelling and immigration think are compelling as usually 2 different things.


----------



## sbyousuf1

Mish said:


> You should speak with a migration agent. You need to show that your mothers circumstances have changed since she arrived in Australia.
> 
> Also what you think re compelling and immigration think are compelling as usually 2 different things.


Thank you for your responses aussiesteve and mish. I will get in touch with a registered agent.

Just to summarise my situation though, my father passed away 3 weeks ago and that is why i am requesting this waiver, so i can apply for 804, and once a bridging visa is granted I can have my mother stay with me in Australia. I have no siblings, and I am all she has left.


----------



## Jagjeet mand

Hi this is my first post here 
I am an Australian citizen and got married last year and I applied for 309 visa for my wife, While waiting I applied for a visitor visa 600 
She got only 6 months visitor visa with conditions 
8101
8201
8303
8304
8564
8602
I wanted to extend her visa 
Is it possible and could anybody tell me what should I say as a reason to extend. 
Is it enough to say that I am waiting on 309 visa? 
Could Anyone help me out please.


----------



## Cielo123

Hello Guys,
I cant seem to find in the Immi Account the tourist visa extension. Please help.

CIELO


----------



## JandE

Cielo123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I cant seem to find in the Immi Account the tourist visa extension. Please help.
> 
> CIELO


You just apply for a new visitor visa in the normal way.


----------



## Kesh

*Extension of Visit Visa 600*

Hi

I applied for a Partner Visa 309 on April 19, 2018, and was contacted to do my medicals on June 10, 2018, which I submitted on June 12, 2018. There have been no further requests from the High Commission.

I am currently in Australia on a 3 month Visit Visa 600, which does not have a no further stay condition. Pending a decision on my Partner Visa 309, I want to extend my Visit Visa to continue to stay in Australia. What reasoning and evidence should be provided to support an extension? Could anyone provide any assistance on this? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kelly23q

Hello guys.. I applied for my mom Visa. I told them she was going to stay one month and with No further Stay. Now I'm planning to extend it due to our wedding for next year February. Can they extend her Visa for her?


----------



## Kelly23q

Hello guys.. I applied for my mom Visa. I told them she was going to stay one month and with No further Stay and her visa was granted for 3months. Now I'm planning to extend it due to our wedding for next year February. Can they extend her Visa for her? Please?


----------

